# Gear Motors



## Charley Davidson (May 5, 2013)

I have 2 of these gear motors that are off of some type of conveyor  system, what kind of projects are they good for? I initially thought I'd  use them to build a bead roller.


----------



## stevecmo (May 5, 2013)

Hey Charley,

I can't read the tag well enough to know the horsepower or the ratio.  A gearmotor is nothing more than a motor with a gear reducer to reduce the RPM's to fit the application.  You might be able to use it for a bead roller if the output RPM is low enough.  You can reduce it further with belts/sheaves or chain/sprockets.  For a bead roller I would think you would want it reversible as well.

I'm sure that you will find something to do with them.  They are keepers, for sure.

Steve


----------



## British Steel (May 5, 2013)

Reading between the lines, the motors are only 200w or so, roughly 1/4 hp (probably 1/5th after losses), and the torque at the output Shaft ID about 6 ft-pounds, so not huge at 30-some rpm. They may be good for a bead roller, but it wouldn't be a particularly fast worker, or might be too fast (15 feet/min with 2" dies) but not have enough grunt for the sheet you want to form? 

Probably you'd want to gear the motor down further (a lubricated chain and sprockets would be fairly efficient), to get more torque at the working dies? A few of the commercial small rollers use motors around that power output with 7 or so rpm on 2" dies, I believe, so a further 5:1 (or so) reduction should work?
/
Dave H. (the other one):


----------



## Ray C (May 5, 2013)

One of them reads 20.3 NM which is 15 ft-lb of torque.  That would do nicely for a vertical mill head crank even if you had to gear it up a little.  Can't read the shaft RPM on it though.

Ray


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 26, 2021)

The biggest reason for using a gear motor is for torque multiplication allowing use of a smaller motor..  Years ago, I bought some 1/4 hp gear motors with a 17:1 gear reduction which we used for rotating a 10' satellite dish.  I couple one of the gear boxes with an Evinrude trolling motor to make an electric anchor for my boat.  The output from the gear box was further reduced with a 2:1 chain drive and drove a drum containing 200' of anchor rope. It featured a clutch, drum lock and brake and had a pull of 500 lb.  It literally could pull the bow of the boat under water on a vertical pull (I tested that feature when I hooked the anchor in a rock shelf).

Other examples would be an electric winch, for an engine hoist or gantry crane.


----------



## theresamartinez (Aug 25, 2022)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have 2 of these gear motors that are off of some type of conveyor  system, what kind of projects are they good for? I initially thought I'd  use them to build a bead roller.
> 
> View attachment 53119
> View attachment 53120
> View attachment 53121


I cannot clearly appreciate all the characteristics of their *gear motors* in the images, but some of the most frequent uses are in elevators, conveyor belts, door drives... Each device is ideal for each application depending on the power and torque that it owns.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 25, 2022)

Necro-post, resurrected by either the marketing manager of a legitimate firm, or a spammer.  If our bring-it-back-from-the-dead poster is legit, then dude, there are better ways to post your product.  If he is a spammer, then dude, get lost.


----------

